Ask HN: What’s best &lt$100 purchase that made your unexpected WFH-life better? - pavanyara
======
zw123456
I donated to my local NPR station because they play really nice Jazz during
they that I very much enjoy and helps me concentrate.

------
gnusty_gnurc
A bamboo phone stand

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GGSPV7J](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GGSPV7J)

------
cddotdotslash
I bought a standing floor mat ($40) to use with my standing desk. Very
comfortable and I can routinely stand for 6+ hours without feeling tired.

------
soganess
A proper (well not if you a pro, but for us normies) large condenser
microphone so I don't sound like robot when talking to people.

------
krasicki
Cosmic Brownies

~~~
throw_this_one
What are those?

------
meiraleal
A jump rope

------
andrefuchs
Noise cancelling headphones with Bluetooth and low latency

~~~
deepaksurti
Can you please tell which? Thanks I too am planning to buy new pair.

~~~
andrefuchs
I'm using the N25 over-ear headphones from a brand named Srhythm.

------
trcarney
A Purple seat cushion ($80). Its awesome.

------
simon_acca
A USB fan

------
emteycz
A vertical mouse

~~~
rdtwo
Yeah 20$ and awesome purchase

------
sassycassie
spotify premium, I can play relaxing trance music while i work and it helps me
focus tbh

